# les Anciens



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mi autor* habla una gran cantidad de veces de 'les Anciens' en un sentido que indudablemente remite a los Antiguos (médicos que utilizaban jusquiame, mandragore, camphre; filósofos como Platón, Aristóteles y otros; cómo llamaban Hipócrates, Tucídides o Nicandro a determinados órganos; cómo ignoraban determinadas cosas, etcétera).

Hasta ahí todo bien. El problema empieza cuando mi autor dice: "la nostalgie de l'Antique a existé déja chez les Anciens", y yo caigo en la cuenta de que debo traducir "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos"  .

Mi primera reacción fue reemplazar todos los 'Antiguos' por los 'Ancianos', pero me da la sensación de que por mucha mayúscula que tenga, 'los Ancianos' no tienen la entidad que tienen 'les Anciens'. Y aquí me gustaría poner un comentario de Nicomon en les gens d'autrefois / d'hier / les anciens


Nicomon said:


> Si tu mettais une majuscule à _Anciens_, le sens serait celui-ci :
> _Les Anciens_ : les écrivains, les peuples de l’Antiquité. Les Anciens croyaient que la Terre se trouvait au centre du monde



Mi sensación es que cuando en castellano se habla de 'los Ancianos', la remisión es a los ancianos sabios de la tribu, y no a los personajes y pueblos de la antigüedad, así que esa es mi consulta de hoy: ¿creen ustedes que en este contexto Anciens tiene la misma entidad que su traducción literal Ancianos? ¿Será preferible mantener esa fea repetición?

* Jackie Pigeaud, _Melancholia_


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Hasta ahí todo bien. El problema empieza cuando mi autor dice: "la nostalgie de l'Antique a existé déja chez les Anciens", y yo caigo en la cuenta de que debo traducir "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos"  .



Creo que no es así. _L' Antique _no es lo antiguo sino el arte de la Antigüedad.


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Athos!

Sí, tienes razón, pero Pigeaud también se refiere a 'l'Antiquité', y lo hace una gran cantidad de veces, tanto como a 'l'Antique':

_L'Antique a mûri notre culture occidentale, et nous a fécondés.
_
[…] _les Grecs de l'Antiquité
_
[…] _doctrines biologiques de l'Antiquité

Je lis bien des défenses de l’Antique. Je lis bien des explications qui me disent pourquoi et comment l’Antique et les Antiquités disparaissent du charnp de l'intéret commun_


----------



## Athos de Tracia

¡Apañados estamos, como decimos por aquí!

Salvo error por mi parte y haciendo memoria: _l'Antiquité_ (*con mayúscula*) corresponde a la antigüedad grecorromana.

Me atrevo con una propuesta arriesgada para traducir _l'Antique_, que espero confirmen o rechacen otros foreros :  *legado clásico, *término que se asocia mucho a antigûedad.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> legado clásico


Interesante, Athos, por cierto, pero… (ay, siempre hay un pero…) "l'Antique" aparece ¡¡¡27 veces!!!

En cambio, "les Anciens" (que además es el título de este hilo) solo 10,  y en el fondo, mi única preocupación y mi única consulta:


totor said:


> ¿creen ustedes que en este contexto Anciens tiene la misma entidad que su traducción literal Ancianos? ¿Será preferible mantener esa fea repetición?


Pero claro, jamás descarto que mis sabios coforeros y amigos se saquen de la galera alguna otra opción…

Y por otra parte, esa fea repetición aparece solo en esa frase.


----------



## swift

Una manera de salvar el pleonasmo es emplear “el antaño”, aunque no estoy seguro de que la mayúscula inicial cuele. ¿Considerás que se puede obviar la mayúscula, @totor?


----------



## totor

Hola, José.

La respuesta a tu pregunta es no, porque el autor, salvo cuando utiliza la palabra en su función de adjetivo, siempre la pone en mayúscula.

Pero de cualquier manera te recuerdo que mi preocupación no es "l'Antique" sino "les Anciens".


----------



## Nanon

Y si cambiaras "los Antiguos" por "la antigua Grecia Roma" ¿sonaría igual de feo? (Ya sé, estoy excluyendo a Roma Grecia).
EDIT - v. #14: está esclarecido que se trata de Roma


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Pero de cualquier manera te recuerdo que mi preocupación no es "l'Antique" sino "les Anciens".


Sí, eso lo tengo claro.  Me refería a que “los Antiguos” es la parte a la que no le encuentro vuelta, mientras que “l’Antique” podría permitir cierto margen de juego.


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Y si cambiaras "los Antiguos" por "la antigua Grecia" ¿sonaría igual de feo? (Ya sé, estoy excluyendo a Roma ).


  ¡Qué dirían los pobres romanos!


----------



## Nanon

Pero si los romanos lo copiaron todo de los griegos...   Filosofía, arte, literatura... Eso sí, inventaron el Derecho.
Me retiro.


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Me retiro.


 

Te puedes quedar, mi querida Nanon, siempre y cuando te portes bien…


----------



## palabrasconfusas

Habiendo identificado a que se refiere con cada término, parece que en español no se usa un plural de ese tipo para referirse a los que vivieron en la edad clásica. Así con un pequeño ajuste tu frase podría quedar: "Las sociedades clásicas ya sentían nostalgio de la Antigëdad"


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Pero de cualquier manera te recuerdo que mi preocupación no es "l'Antique" sino "les Anciens".



A mí me ocurre justo lo contrario porque ignoro lo que Pigeaud entendía realmente por _l'Antique_. "Lo antiguo" me resulta ambiguo.  



> nom Les Anciens : les peuples et les écrivains de l'Antiquité.


ancien - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert



> nom masculin LITTÉRAIRE L'antique : l'art, les œuvres d'art de l'Antiquité.


antique - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert


----------



## totor

palabrasconfusas said:


> "Las sociedades clásicas ya sentían nostalgia de la Antigüedad"


Nada confusa tu frase, palabrasconfusas.

Me parece que la voy a comprar… pero con un cambio: "lo Antiguo", y no "la Antigüedad", porque mi autor diferencia ambos términos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Perdona que insista pero no creo que puedas traducir _les Anciens_ por "las sociedades antiguas".

Tú mismo explicas muy bien en tu mensaje inicial lo que son según Pigeaud:



totor said:


> Mi autor* habla una gran cantidad de veces de 'les Anciens' en un sentido que indudablemente remite a los Antiguos (médicos que utilizaban jusquiame, mandragore, camphre; filósofos como Platón, Aristóteles y otros; cómo llamaban Hipócrates, Tucídides o Nicandro a determinados órganos; cómo ignoraban determinadas cosas, etcétera).



Si no me equivoco y se trata del mismo libro, a continuación de la frase cuya traducción te preocupa, viene lo siguiente:


> La coupure, la nostalgie de l'Antique a existé déjà chez les Anciens. Comme le dit justement Shelley, «Horace, Catulle, Ovide et, d'une manière générale, les  grands écrivains de l'époque de Virgile, ont contemplé l'homme et la  nature dans le miroir de la Grèce



Para mí, está claro que se trata de los Antiguos.


----------



## Nanon

Es lo que estaba diciendo: los romanos no inventaron nada 

Estoy con Athos: aquí se trata de los grandes, de los que llevan mayúscula, no del conjunto de la sociedad. E hiciste bien, totor, en defender a los "pobres romanos", porque de ellos se trata...


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Para mí, está claro que se trata de los Antiguos.





Nanon said:


> Estoy con Athos: aquí se trata de los grandes, de los que llevan mayúscula, no del conjunto de la sociedad.


Y yo que me había parecido tan bonita la solución de palabrasconfusas…  

Entonces volvemos a la horrible frase:


totor said:


> "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos"


----------



## totor

Y como volvemos a empezar, pregunto:

¿Qué pasa si en esa oportunidad, y solamente en esa, en vez de poner la frase susodicha, pongo "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Ancianos"?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No te enfades conmigo pero prefiero mil veces "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos", por muy fea que sea.

Otra posibilidad: la nostalgia de lo Ancestral ya existió entre los Antiguos.


----------



## totor

¿Cómo me voy a enfadar, querida Athos, si tú siempre estás al pie del cañón?


Athos de Tracia said:


> la nostalgia de lo Ancestral ya existió entre los Antiguos


Y tomo nota.


----------



## palabrasconfusas

Athos de Tracia said:


> Perdona que insista pero no creo que puedas traducir _les Anciens_ por "las sociedades antiguas".
> 
> Tú mismo explicas muy bien en tu mensaje inicial lo que son según Pigeaud:
> 
> 
> 
> Si no me equivoco y se trata del mismo libro, a continuación de la frase cuya traducción te preocupa, viene lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> Para mí, está claro que se trata de los Antiguos.


Más que ofrecer la traducción exacta trataba de explicar que no es imprescindible usar un plural tipo "los ancianos, los antiguos'  para expresar lo que dice el autor. Además, según el contexto añadido, se  precisa que es  la nostalgia de romanos  a griegos, con lo que la solución "sociedades clásicas" no vale, pues incluye ambas. Más por lo de 'clásicas' que por 'sociedades'.  LA construcción  "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos" , dejando aparte las mayúsculas. es algo imprecisa y poco natural  en español. Especificar con adjetivos usando tal vez "los antiguos romanos'. 'la mentalidad romana' , 'la cultura romana'....sentía nostalgia, "etc..que se aceecarían más al uso en español


----------



## totor

palabrasconfusas said:


> LA construcción "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos" , dejando aparte las mayúsculas. es algo imprecisa y poco natural en español


Un pequeño detalle, palabrasconfusas: por imprecisa y poco natural que fuese en español, es lo que dice el autor, y jamás se me ocurriría cambiarla por palabras


palabrasconfusas said:


> que se aceecarían más al uso en español


----------



## totor

Queridos todos, finalmente me voy a decantar por:


totor said:


> "la nostalgia de lo Antiguo ya existió entre los Antiguos"


… y gracias a todos por vuestros aportes.


----------

